# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اطلاعاتی در مورد پزشکی گناباد می خوام + یک نظر سنجی همگانی!

## alk1370

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.یه سرچی تو فروم زدم دیدم پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گناباد ظاهرا مطلوب خیلی از دوستان نیست.میخواستم ببینم این دانشگاه رشته پزشکیش تو منطقه 2 حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای میگیره؟ و چرا یه خورده مورد بی محلی واقع شده؟!!! *لطفا هر اطلاعاتی در مورد این دانشگاه دارید بگین.میخوام بدونم پزشکی دانشگاهش خوب نیست یا بیشتر بچه ها با شرایط شهر گناباد مشکل دارند که خوب خیلی شهر پیشرفته ای نیست و سخته از شهر بزرگ بیای اینجا.*



یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم ممنون میشم دوستان گل نظرشون رو بگن.*غیر از چند تا دانشگاه معروف کشور* (که جانم به فدایشان  :Yahoo (4): )*در رشته پزشکی* .به نظرتون بهتر نیست که پزشکی شهر خودمون بریم حتی اگه اندکی  با دانشگاه های دیگه فرق کنه از نظر سطح علمی و امکانات و اینا؟ چون تحمل هفت سال دوری و خوابگاه و رفت و آمد و هزینه های الکی و ...... واقعا سخته.

----------


## sunny

سلام راستش راجع به گناباد اطلاعاتی ندارم فقط خواستم یه نکته ای بگم این که پزشکی‌شهر خودت باشی خیلی خیلی بهتره ... واقعا دوری از خونواده و خونه و زندگی تو شهر غریب خیلی سخته اونم واسه پزشکی که هفت ساله... اینم بگم که تو پزشکی نمیگم اصلا ولی خیلی تاثیر نداره دانشگاه مهم تلاش خود دانشجوعه

----------


## ahmad 77854

من پزشکی گناباد نبود ولی خب فکر نمی کنم خیلی سطحش بالا باشه
مشهد و گرگان و بیرجند هم نزدیکتونه میتونی اونجا ها رو هم انتخاب کنی

----------


## a999

بنظرم مشهد ک خیلی خوبه وی سبزوار هم خوبه چون پزشکی نوین درس میدن

----------


## AmirAria

@*alk1370*
سلام 
من سرایان زندگی میکنم ، ولی متولد گنابادم ولی اسم پزشکی گناباد رو نشنیده بودم 
به نظرم بیرجند یا مشهد خوب باشه ، رفت و امدش هم آسونه

----------

